# I need some ideas.



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have to write an Argument Research Essay for my college writing class.

I have no clue what to write about.

Anyone have any ideas for topics?


Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I argue a lot, but somebody else has to start the arguement for me to get going, so I'm not a lot of help.........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

NSAIDS I think is what it is called. That would make a great paper and the poor teacher will have no idea about it. They tend to like reading about "new" things!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Completely forgot i posted this thread. LOL :roll: 

What does that stand for?


I was going to have my topic NAIS. But I dont want to choose a topic that would take several pages. 

And I did read some stuff about the NAIS and found out that they dont want to track a horse that is riding on the trails locally, or goats going to local shows. that kinda stuff. I thought they wanted track all movement ect ect. of any livestock going anywhere.


My other topic I was going to do was the Horse slaughter being shut down in the US. Hmm.

I just can't decide. Lol.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

i would do one about the horse slagter and how people slaughter animals and then dont even use then. 

anouther topic you could do is how goats milk is better for you than cows milk (nutrinate value)


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They have a greyhound slaughter now


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what I ment to write - sorry - NAIS - NSAIDS are somehting different in regards to pain medication for animals such as rimadyl and Metacam.

Good luck

Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't even get me started on horse slaughter. 
I live in an area where people will put 10 horses on 2 acres and then not take care of their horses. The horses are malnourished and neglected then sold off to another home like that. I live not to far from Cavel in DeKalb and I pray everytime I see an newspaper article about it that it does not get shut down.
Horses are beautiful animals I don't own one, because I do not have the money to support a horse. So you don't think horse slaughter is humane or right, that is your choice and your opinion which you are entitled to. But is it anymore humane or right for a horse to be starved, malnourished and neglected by its owners? If I couldn't find a could home for it, I'd rather it be slaughtered, at least I would know their pain and suffering is over and not to mention horse meat is a delicacy in Europe so they would go for some use.
If we don't have horse slaughter, humane societies will have to take horses in and try to find homes for them. Humane socities aren't set up for large animals so if they don't find homes for them they euthanize them. Who pays for all those euthizations? Taxpayers. I read an article that in Southern IL people are letting their horses go loose in the Shawnee forest preserve because they can't afford them anymore and they don't want them slaughtered. Is that right? Then people hit them with their cars.
The jist of it is(and I'm the same way with wethers as pets) if you can't find a good home for it, it is better that they be slaughtered than to have them go to a home where they are neglected and uncared for. Horses are beautiful animals, and it just breaks my heart to see them suffer like they do 
JMO.


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

goathappy said:


> So you don't think horse slaughter is humane or right, that is your choice and your opinion which you are entitled to. But is it anymore humane or right for a horse to be starved, malnourished and neglected by its owners?


There are alternatives to slaughtering. It just takes a little vision and a lot of money.

[web]http://www.themitchellcentre.ab.ca[/web]


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

That's right, it takes a lot of money. But not everybody has money to keep hundreds of thousands of horses from going to the slaughterhouse.
And another thing that I didn't mention, if horse slaughter is banned in the US, they will start shipping horses down to slaughterhouses in Mexico. Why is that a big deal? Because the Mexican government(not the government, my mind is blank right now and can't think of the word) does not have regulations on killing practices. Horses would be inhumanely killed, as opposed to up here, where organizations like PETA have made the government make regulations for humane slaughter of horses and other animals.
If they ban horse slaughter then the animals rights people will have their foot in the door and pretty soon they are going to try and ban the slaughtering of cattle, pigs, sheep, chickens, etc etc those animals that are used for food consumption(horses are used for food consumption)
I am for animal welfare, not animals rights.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe a paper on are goats as smart as dogs. I think personally think so but I bet most (non goat people) would disagree with that statement.

How about doctor assisted suicide for patients that are terminally ill.
or has the US gone too far by taking prayer/ God out of the public school system. 

How the cruel way that Premarin is made. That is a menopause hormone offered to most women.

ADD/ ADHD is it over diagnosised in todays world. Or the has our education system failed our youth. And the controversial use of drugs verses theraphy for this condition. 

That's all I have right now. Maybe I will think of more later.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I decided to do my paper on horse slaughter.

I have my own views on it. I am pro horse slaughter. 


BTW- Slaughter houses are shut down in the US last I heard and they are being shipped to Mexico.


So my paper will be about why the slaughter houses should be opened up again. (something along those lines. ) I haven't decided on a title. 

SO anyone who has informational links of horse slaughter....NOT the links that state horse slaughter is cruel and humane and should be ban, those will not help me. Information on the slaughter houses in the US and Mexico, how they are/were ran. Ect ect that stuff.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.themitchellcentre.ab.ca/editorial.htm
There was a little bit of info on the pros of slaughter there, I googled "Pros of Horse Slaughter" and there are no sites at all promoting the industry.  I couldn't find the agri-news articles either. They don't keep archives I guess.
What if you were to find a site that has all of the 'cons' of horse slaughter then refute all of them? Or do you have to have sources?


----------

